# 2 urls auf ein Bild legen?



## Hawkster (15. Mai 2004)

ist es möglich 2 URL`s auf ein bild zu legen
also beim klick öffnet sich ein neues Fenster im target=_bllank und zugleich wird auf der seite wo geklickt wurde eine andere seite geladen.

Geht das?


----------



## Sven Mintel (15. Mai 2004)

Hallo....


```
<a href="seite1.htm"onclick="window.open('seite2.htm')"><img......></a>
```


----------

